# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Druk op borst pijn schouderbladen moe

## hoihoi123

hallo ik heb sinds half jaar al klachten van druk op borst pijn tussen schouderbladen en soms steken op mij borst en daarbij word ik ook moe..

ik ben naar de dokter geweest en die heeft een paar testen gedaan zoals rust ecg en inspannings ecg en bloedonderzoek ...maar daar kwam hooguit iets te hoge amylase waarde uit dus toen ook echo van boven buik laten maken bleek niks aan de hand te zijn ..ik heb momenteel veel stress en de dokter zegt dat het ook daarvan komt ...maar ja de ene dag denk het zal wel en de andere dag zijn de klachten zo erg dat het op hart klachten lijkt ..
Ik heb ook hartkloppingen en hart overslagen
wat denken jullie waar het vandaan zou kunnen komen ?

ps ik rook ook

----------


## Sefi

Wellicht hyperventilatie en te hoge spierspanningen in je bovenlichaam. 
Advies: ademhalingstherapie, ontspanningstherapie en massage.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat het door de stress kan komen...
Advies; ontspannen en de tips van Sefi hierboven zijn ook goed!!

Sterkte!!

----------


## christel1

Ben je bij een gewone arts geweest of bij een cardioloog ? In het begin van dit jaar was ik ook heel moe, daarna kreeg ik last van druk op de borst met uitstraling naar linkerarm, soms ook rechterarm. In het begin was dit alleen na een inspanning, daarna ook in rust. Ik heb dit gezegd tegen mijn huisarts en ben doorgestuurd naar de cardioloog. Toen ik het op 24 uur, 3 maal voelde, ben ik via spoed binnengegaan in het ziekenhuis. Ik heb ook aan de monitor gelegen, echo, scan van het hart en dan de inspanningstest. Die laatste bleek niet goed en dan hebben ze me voor 1 dag naar het OLV ziekenhuis in Aalst gedaan voor een hartcatherisatie. Daar hebben ze vastgesteld dat ik een vernauwing had aan de kransslagader en hebben een stent gestoken. Doordat ik rook, dacht de cardioloog dus ook dat het mijn longen waren en niet mijn hart, niet dus. Steken in het hart is op zich niet gevaarlijk, hartritmestoornissen moet je wel laten naar kijken (die had ik een paar jaar eerder). Wanneer de druk op de borst langer dan 10 minuten aanhoudt moet je dit wel laten nakijken want dan kan het zijn dat je een lichte hartaanval hebt gehad. Ik wil je natuurlijk geen schrik aanjagen maar ga eens googlen op angina pectoris (instabiele of stabiele), heb je daar symptomen van is het tijd om de cardioloog te raadplegen 
Groetjes
Christel1

----------


## ingrid19860

sinds een week of 5 heb ik last van druk op de borst met uitstraling achter op de rug tussen de schouderbladen. Ben na een week in het ziekenhuisgeweest, bloeddruk in orde
hartfilmpje in orde. Toen is er bloedafgenomen ASAT en ALAT waarden waren te hoog. Echo van de levergemaakt niets kunnen vinden.
Tijdens mijn vakantie werden de klachten wel ietsminder maar helaas maar tijdelijk.
Na 3 weken wederom bloedafgenomen ASAT en ALAT waarden nog veel hoger en vervetting v.d. lever geconstateerd. Zelfde dag 9 ampullen bloed afgenomen a.s. maandag moet ik weer bloed af laten nemen en a.s. dinsdag krijg ik dan de uitslag.
Inmiddels heb ik ook nog onderbuik klachten erbij gekregen.

Heeft iemand gelijke ervaring of symptomen?
Weet iemand of het een met het ander te maken heeft.?
Groet ingrid

----------


## christel1

Ingrid, kunnen ze je niet eens aan de monitor leggen voor 24 uur, een holtermeting en een fietsproef/inspanningsproef of heb je dat al gehad ? 
Bij vrouwen kunnen buikklachten ook wijzen op hartproblemen ook al leggen ze de link niet altijd, je kan maagpijn hebben van je hart, ook zuuroprispingen enzo, onderbuikklachten dat zou je beter eens vragen aan je cardio of huisarts, in ieder geval als je je niet zeker voelt en je hebt nog zo'n aanval dan zou ik geen risico nemen maar binnengaan via Spoed. 
Die vervetting van de lever denk ik niet dat het iets met je hart te maken heeft, misschien wel met je slechte cholesterol.. 
Nog veel moed en hopelijk snel beter.

----------


## jonepeer

sinds een week of 5 heb ik last van druk op de borst met uitstraling achter op de rug tussen de schouderbladen. Ben een week geleden bij de arts geweest deze heeft mij doorverwezen naar de cardioloog.Na een inspanningstest tot 150 Watt gaf de bloeddrukmeting een te langzaam terugzakkende onderwaarde aan ( 115) die na onder de tong spuiten met een spray en een half uurtje rustig zitten terug ging naar 100.
De zeurende pijn houd zich voor op in beide bovenarmen de ribbenkast en het borstbeen en achter inde ribbenkast en onder de
schouderbladen . Ben moe en futloos en niet aan te slingeren.

----------


## Suske'52

Mijn jongste dochter is verleden week s'nachts opgenomen op spoed ...zij dacht dat ze een hartaanval kreeg....nochthans is zij geen watje ... Heeft aan de monitor gelegen ... als antwoord nd.testen zou eventueel haar longvlies ontstoken kunnen zijn ....haar collega heeft zulke symptomen 3 mnd. eerder gehad ...... met dezelfde resultaten ...en uitslag .... zij werken wel in een home ....daar zitten nu wel veel bacteriên ... nu afwachten ...daar ze antibioticum gekregen heeft ...nd. periode ....moesten de klachten terug komen ...nd.cardioloog :Wink:  dat is dan het veiligste  :Wink:

----------

